# Hosed at the Grand Mayan (2015)



## 4x4ord (Dec 17, 2015)

We just purchased a membership at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta. After letting the people keep us for 3 hours longer than promised we to
D them we were not interested. So all seemed fine we were going to get our cab money for our return cab ride back to our hotel. Before giving us our fare another sales guy let us know that if at anytime in the next 24 months we decided we would like to become members the offer was still open to us. In fact he would even upgrade from a one bedroom to a two bedroom for the lowest price the other guy had quoted. No pressure just letting us know. Then he brought out this too good to be true offer. We were told someone had upgraded their 100 year plan at the Myan Grand and this old 2 bed room contract with only 5 weeks used could be purchased for $4900 and the weeks could be used at an accelerated rate .... When we said we would take it he had a contract printed off ready to sign which only mensioned 5 weeks ..... not 95. I questioned him about that and he said they work in 10 year segments and there is only 5 years left in the first 10 year slot. When the 5 weeks are used we will start the next 10 year segment as long as we are continuing to make an annual $99 membership fee. We signed the documents and put the $4900 on our credit card. Last night I read on the internet about how dishonest the sales staff is at this resort. There is no mention of how I can rescind on my purchase but I am thinking I should phone my Credit Card company and have them reverse the charges. Have I been scammed.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2015)

To be brief, yes, you have been scammed.  Rescind by whatever method is appropriate right now, while you have time.  The process should be in the paperwork you were given.  It is specific, and must be done correctly or it may not be honored. If you want to later buy into the Grand Mayan, or virtually any other timeshare group, you can do so on the resale market for pennies on the dollar. Sometimes even for free.

Search the Tug forums for rescind threads for your resort.  There is a specific process you need to go through. Do it today, while you still have time.  This could be a very costly thing if you hesitate.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't see any mention of a process to rescind. The paper works states that we purchased a DU Membership. It further states that no real estate nor timeshare were purchased. It says all matters relating to the marketing process shall be governed by Mexican law. I guess it depends how Mexican law defines timeshare. Anyway aside from taking them to court they do not specify any process to dispute the contract.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 17, 2015)

You have five business days to rescind  your contract under Mexican law. See this website for   Profeco  the Mexican consumer protection agency. Write a simple letter stating that you  are exercising your right to rescind  this contract according to Mexican law.   Identify the contract by number and date and be sure that everyone who signed the contract also signed the letter. Send it by certified mail so that you have a receipt showing the date it was mailed. 

 Notify your credit card that you have rescinded the contract. Dispute the charge or close the card whatever you need to do.  There should be an address somewhere in your paperwork to send the letter but it could also be hidden because they don't want you to find it. Contact Profeco for help if necessary.

 Time is of the essence so you want to be sure your rescission  is done with in the five business days.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 17, 2015)

*YOU HAVE NOT BEEN SCAMMED -you bought  something you do not want ( apparently)*

if you do not want it rescind .

Do so properly. 

This  forum has  details on how to do this - as others have posted .


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 17, 2015)

I have never heard of Grand Mayan contracts being 10 year repeating contracts.  I thought they were 25 year contracts that could be repeated 4 times for a total of 100 years.  Sounds more like the terms of the newer GL contracts.
Did you buy 5 years for $4900?  Does the contract then have a charge to renew for another 10 years if so desired?
This seems like a new wrinkle in Mayan sales world.

I will never upgrade my eBay bought Mayan Palace contracts.  I can deposit on RCI and then trade for Grand Mayan for around $200.  After maintenance fee plus the $200, it comes to about a $1000 for a Grand Mayan week.

If you paid $4900 with no additional maintenance fees except for the $99 a year, then that's not bad for 5 years of a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan, and you are treated as an owner.

If that is not the case, rescind.


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 17, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> I have never heard of Grand Mayan contracts being 10 year repeating contracts.  I thought they were 25 year contracts that could be repeated 4 times for a total of 100 years.  Sounds more like the terms of the newer GL contracts.
> Did you buy 5 years for $4900?  Does the contract then have a charge to renew for another 10 years if so desired?
> This seems like a new wrinkle in Mayan sales world.
> 
> ...



the more I look into Veda Vacations The more I come to realize they are dishonest. I doubt very much that I will be treated like an owner. I was lead to believe I was buying an ownership contract that had only been used for 5 weeks. Instead I bought a membership into a vacation club. From what others post about Veda Vacations they make big promises but when you go to use your membership you are told there is no availability at any of the resorts you were hoping to stay at. Additionally, it sounds as though the likely hood of rescinding is next to nil. When I phone the only contact # they gave me I get a Spanish recording followed by nothing. There is no address or other contact information to respond to.


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 17, 2015)

4x4ord said:


> Additionally, it sounds as though the likely hood of rescinding is next to nil. When I phone the only contact # they gave me I get a Spanish recording followed by nothing. There is no address or other contact information to respond to.



If there are rescission instructions, they should tell you where to send a letter, not to phone.  The general wisdom here on TUG is to *never* make or accept any phone calls when it comes to rescinding.  The people there will only try to make it harder on you to rescind.

And by Mexican law, you have the legal right to rescind within five days no matter what the sales people told you.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 17, 2015)

4x4ord said:


> There is no address or other contact information to respond to.


Contact customerservice@grupovidanta.com and ask them for the address. Put "Karen Rose" in the subject line somewhere as someone using that name in the customer service dept. has helped people on TUG before with issues with this company. Do it immediately!


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 17, 2015)

4x4ord said:


> the more I look into Veda Vacations The more I come to realize they are dishonest. I doubt very much that I will be treated like an owner. I was lead to believe I was buying an ownership contract that had only been used for 5 weeks. Instead I bought a membership into a vacation club. From what others post about Veda Vacations they make big promises but when you go to use your membership you are told there is no availability at any of the resorts you were hoping to stay at. Additionally, it sounds as though the likely hood of rescinding is next to nil. When I phone the only contact # they gave me I get a Spanish recording followed by nothing. There is no address or other contact information to respond to.


There are no ownership contracts in Mexico.  Timeshares got a bad name, so they now call them vacation clubs.  I bought two Mayan Palace contracts that were used for 4 and 6 years out of 25.  
You should rescind because you never understood the system, but to my original question, did you buy 5years of GM usage of a 2 bedroom suite with or without additional maintenance fees?


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 17, 2015)

FYI, Grand Mayans usually have lots of availability.  Not so much the Grand Luxxe, partly because so many "owners" upgraded from Grand Mayan.


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 17, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> FYI, Grand Mayans usually have lots of availability.  Not so much the Grand Luxxe, partly because so many "owners" upgraded from Grand Mayan.



Yes I am entitteled to 5 weeks in a two bedroom at the Grand Myan or lower which can apparently be used anytime ( no black outs) and can be escalated ( could use all 5 weeks in year one of I so choose) . There is an annual membership fee of $100 with the first charge being 1 year from now. No maintainance fees. There is a usage fee that is dependent on the resort you are booking at.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 17, 2015)

*You went on Vacation to Mexico -- and what language did you think they speak ???*



4x4ord said:


> . When I phone the only contact # they gave me I get a Spanish recording
> 
> You were expecting _____ ?????  You are in Mexico - they speak Spanish .
> --------
> ...


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 18, 2015)

Based on what I've read, I'm not convinced you've been scammed, but it's obvious you don't understand what you purchased, so you should rescind and do some homework first.

Vida typically has the rescission rights included in their contracts, but you really don't need to be fancy about it.  All you really need to do is write a simple letter stating you are hereby rescinding your contract or agreement (with a contract # or member # or whatever included).  Mail it with some sort of receipt confirmation and get it done (postmarked) within the 5-day window.
They will honor this.

If you need more assistance, contact their Customer Service with the link Karen supplied in a previous post.


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you all for your guidance. I have sent an email to the email address Karren provided asking for the mailing address in order to rescind. I will be surprised if they respond within the 5 day window. Does anyone have their address and rescinding intructions?


----------



## Karen G (Dec 18, 2015)

4x4ord said:


> Thank you all for your guidance. I have sent an email to the email address Karren provided asking for the mailing address in order to rescind. I will be surprised if they respond within the 5 day window. Does anyone have their address and rescinding intructions?


Also contact Profeco. The link is in post #4 above. Call them or email them right away and see if they can give you an address.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 18, 2015)

*Still in PV - resicind on  site - immediate peace of mind*

If you are still having problems understanding how to rescind go to the resort in Nuevo " Contracts Customer Service Office " ( not sales) and rescind in person 
and get a receipt copy etc . They may try to get you to keep the contract -- but you will not have a problem getting it rescinded if you firmly insist .

Bring your paperwork  etc

This way you know it is done - and you can enjoy the rest of your vacation and not be worrying about mail delivery . 

Rescinding is like returning an item to a store for full credit . You have 5 days from when you bought .
In this case you can mail it back and get a dated receipt or bring it back in person - same result


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 18, 2015)

In the first post, the OP writes about taking a cab from the Mayan resort back to the hotel.  I think the OP is reluctant to go back for whatever reason to rescind in person.
Some good advice was given here, but so far doesn't seem to be acted upon, and I am not so sure the OP was hosed.  The one part I am not clear on is why there wasn't anything in the contract with instructions for rescinding in the 5 day time frame?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 18, 2015)

To the OP:  The point everyone is making is that the longer you delay, the greater the risk that you'll miss the timeframe to rescind.  If you don't do it properly, or in time, you will own what you bought.  Right, wrong, or otherwise. Waiting for someone to email you back may turn into a very co$tly mistake. 

If you're still at the resort, do as advised in post #17, and rescind in person. Time is critical.

Dave


----------



## pittle (Dec 18, 2015)

It seems to me that you bought the "exit" package, aka "trial membership".  Our neighbor bought that and since they are only interested in Puerto Penasco, it is working OK for them.  Their contract is for Mayan Palace and that is about what they paid.  I think they got 2 GM weeks and 3 MP weeks.  If you must pay $99 per year, it is not a real "ownership".  Those of us who are members of the vacation club just pay our maintenance fees, not $99 per year.  I would read that contract very closely and make sure that you follow the directions to rescind.  The customer service email address that you were given will help you more than anyone.  Follow their instructions exactly.

rpennisi is correct, you can get a GM for an exchange or extra vacation at a great price.  I was able to snag one for next November through SFX for $149 plus the cost of my PBEB MF., so for less than $900 (including the $75 fee they charge for internet, etc) we get a 2-bedroom GM in NV.  That is less than the owners pay for MF.  I have to say, the lower cost MP/GM units are seldom available any more like rpennisi said he has.  We had a bunch that we used to leverage our upgrades over the years.  Those were great because the older contracts also have lower MF.

Mayan World is great, but the "exit" package is a teaser.  It may or may not work for you.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 18, 2015)

pittle said:


> It seems to me that you bought the "exit" package, aka "trial membership".  Our neighbor bought that and since they are only interested in Puerto Penasco, it is working OK for them.  Their contract is for Mayan Palace and that is about what they paid.  I think they got 2 GM weeks and 3 MP weeks.  If you must pay $99 per year, it is not a real "ownership".  Those of us who are members of the vacation club just pay our maintenance fees, not $99 per year.  I would read that contract very closely and make sure that you follow the directions to rescind.  The customer service email address that you were given will help you more than anyone.  Follow their instructions exactly.
> 
> rpennisi is correct, you can get a GM for an exchange or extra vacation at a great price.  I was able to snag one for next November through SFX for $149 plus the cost of my PBEB MF., so for less than $900 (including the $75 fee they charge for internet, etc) we get a 2-bedroom GM in NV.  That is less than the owners pay for MF.  I have to say, the lower cost MP/GM units are seldom available any more like rpennisi said he has.  We had a bunch that we used to leverage our upgrades over the years.  Those were great because the older contracts also have lower MF...


 ...and much lower transfer fees!
I feel the 10X MF transfer fees for the Grand Luxxe are absurd.
As usual, Phyllis, you are great for Mayan world info.
Ron


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 20, 2015)

So, Ron, when are you upgrading?


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 20, 2015)

So I phoned the customer service in the USA. The woman was quite polite and gave me a number for customer service in Nuevo Vallarta and said they would look after me. I phoned the office at the resort in Nuevo Vallarta and she said they would look after me but I must come to the resort. I spent 3 hours there and was ultimately told by everyone I talked to that it was out of their control. They could not offer any kind of refund. One woman told me I just needed to write a letter and email it to an email address that would be sent to me shortly. They would refund my money.  I asked if I could have that in writing...then she said there won't be any refund there was nothing she could do. I absolutely can not beleive that people can be trained to outright lie everytime they open their mouth. To I beleive what they are doing is selling extremely expensive memberships into a club that promises its members vacation time in these wonderful resorts....no blackout days....but they don't mention the dates are subject to availability. You can use your weeks up at an accelerated rate if you wish but the fact of the matter is that the developer has already sold the weeks to owners who during the busy season will want to use their rooms. Veda keeps selling more and more promises but they aren't building anymore rooms. I beleive these memberships are a scam. And yes it is the trial membership package I got but that was not what was explained to me by the lying snake that suckered me into this deal.


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 20, 2015)

They told me I could leave a letter with them as well as the contract but that they would have to forward it to their legal department. I could not get anyone to put his or her name on paper telling me they would do this so I asked for the address of the legal department. Someone ripped a page out of a little notebook that had an address on the bottom. She said "this is the address of the people who can help you." My guess is that it is not the right address. I also doubt that Mexico law will protect me in this case because there is no rescinding procedure on the contract. This is not a time share....there are no maintainance fees. If someone can let me know the address where I can send the contract back to I would appreciate it. Monday will be day 5.assuming Sunday is not counted.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 20, 2015)

Send your letter to the address you were given and be sure you have proof of mailing from the post office. Contact Profeco and tell them exactly what happened to you and what was said to you. Notify your credit card that you have rescinded the contract. Cancel the card if you have to. 

Once you mail that letter with proof that it was mailed within your rescission period you have fulfilled your part of the deal.  Keep all your records to provide to anyone who challenges your rescission. You will have done all you can possibly do since the sales dept. is obviously trying to obstruct you every way they can.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 20, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> So, Ron, when are you upgrading?



I am waiting for you to get us a good deal at the next presentation you go to.


----------



## pittle (Dec 20, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> I am waiting for you to get us a good deal at the next presentation you go to.



Ron & Joan - you are both too funny!   I thought I was going to be the last hold-out, but the upgrade fee was only $1000 more than we were already committed to for the 5 year renewals until the contacts ended (whether we went or not), so it was easy for us to upgrade since we we able to keep the no pay unless we go and the senior certificates - we will be able to use those much sooner than you guys!   We may not go to GL until then since we can exchange our PBEB to get one for less than the MF, but we have it and no more end of year fees to pay.   Enjoy what you have - we have never been disappointed at any of the Mayan World resorts.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 20, 2015)

Phyllis,
I know we are off topic, but trading into the GL in RM and NV, as well as the Pueblo Bonito at Emerald Bay and Sunset Beach were four of the best trades I have made so far.

But, what ever happened with the OP's buy?
Ron


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 20, 2015)

But, what ever happened with the OP's buy?
Ron[/QUOTE]

You mean the OP - who could not understand why a phone message machine in Mexico would be in Spanish .

He sounded lost . confused and stressed so I hope he worked it all out - even if he had to cancel the credit card  etc . 
I  am not sure he got hosed or scammed -- but I bet he doesn't go to any more TS presentations 
looking for " the gift bag " promo . 

---------
Maybe you can't rescind  the exit package - since it is like buying  / prepaying 
weeks from a travel site .

Phyllis - do you have any more details based on what your neighbor bought ?
5 weeks for 5 k prepaid ? with decent reservation access ?
-------
By the way for those of us who have not upgraded  - I do think that Grupo Vidanta is looking to grow and selling more mid range packages again . and so Mayan Palace units & buildings will be around for a long time .
1) to the growing Mexican National middle class 
2) to exchangers who can be convinced to spend (8K - 20 K ) . Their new sales products 
" The Collection "  and " The Cascades " allow them to sell something that is not brand specific,
which helps the reservation. side of the operation increase occupancy levels without the screams that came when Grand Luxxe owners were put in Grand Mayan because not all the buildings were up and running .
It is a bit like a rental car company that guarantees you a compact or mid size for a dollar amount -but you do not know if it who'll be a Ford Focus or a Hyundai Elentra  and if they upgrade you because they have lots of xyz at that airport location everyone is happy .

Comments ?
Here or does someone want to start a new thread for 2016 reading . 

Merry Christmas , Seasons Greetings and have a great New Year
and enjoy your next visit to Mayan World - We go in February


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 21, 2015)

I really wish I had a rescind address for the OP, but my contract is so old, I'm sure it wouldn't be valid any more.  *Any newer contracts care to pipe in and offer a rescind address for the OP?* I believe she/he said tomorrow is the last day to rescind (or get it postmarked)...if I read that right--and any rescission address should work.


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 21, 2015)

i plan to send my contract with a letter stating our wish to rescind to the address that was given to me by one of the liars at the Vida sales office Saturday morning while we wasted hours trying to rescind in person.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 21, 2015)

*Hope it all works out*



4x4ord said:


> i plan to send my contract with a letter stating our wish to rescind to the address that was given to me by one of the liars at the Vida sales office Saturday morning while we wasted hours trying to rescind in person.


As Karen suggested - send it to Profeco - notify your credit card company 
and keep all records and names of any and all you spoke to . 

Good luck

not that you will find this funny right now - but some have said that if the TS sale force at US resorts have 4 year BA 's in lying some in Mexico must have Masters or PHD 's .

By the way - the resorts really are great - but the sales presentations are in a different league .


----------



## 4x4ord (Dec 21, 2015)

These people are slimy, slithery snakes. None of the websites have email addresses or mailing addresses to send a rescind letter to nor will they sign anything saying that we dropped it off at the liars den. I found this website: http://www.mescam.com/index.htm which has some good information on it. They claim email is the way to go. My contract is with Destinos Unlimited. Any mailing or email addresses would be appreciated. I have one mailing address.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 21, 2015)

Personally I don't see how you can be calling them liars when you're the one that forgot the 3 simple words....."No Thank You".


----------



## Karen G (Dec 21, 2015)

4x4ord said:


> I have one mailing address.


Use it. You can also email if it makes you feel better, but mail that letter today and be sure you get a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it. That is critical.


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 21, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> Personally I don't see how you can be calling them liars when you're the one that forgot the 3 simple words....."No Thank You".



It does not matter what the buyer said or didn't say; did or didn't do.  A lie by the sales person is a lie by the sales person.  And if the buyer is buying the product based on the lie(s) of a sales person, then that is fraud (or at least bordering thereon).

And while the buyer has the right to say "No, thank you", that does not excuse the unprofessional, dishonest tactics of the sales people.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 21, 2015)

*The Program -Destinos Unlimited - for Vida*

I googled Destinos Unlimited  - one part of the website lists " Lifestyles Collection"  and a USA / Canada phone number of 855 545 5494

I called the phone number and a very nice customer service rep explained that if you buy a Vida membership and get the "Lifestyles Collection"  they will book you cruises - car rentals - air fare - resorts - hotels / for travel outside Mexico -- once you have activated . 

TUG has recent posts that mention this as part of what was bought or presented at various TS sale presentation(s) at VIDA / Grupo Vidanta / Mayan World .

The Destinos Unlimited website also shows pictures of all the Vidanta resort
locations and lists Mayan Palace - Bliss and Grand Mayan .

Based on Phyllis telling us that it sounds like the OP bought an exit package that sounds similar to what her neighbors bought and have used  - this all seems to add up .

Existing TUG members all know how TS sales can work in terms of full truth and details  AND we also know that vacationers get buyers remorse or misunderstood or did not read the contract details before signing and handing over a credit card in the warm sunshine .

I hope that it all works out for you 4x4ord and if you wish,  please let us know sometime in the future .

At least it sounds like you do not owe a lifetime of mandatory MF for something you do not want and if you are unable to cancel what you bought it sounds like you can use this in some way for 5 future vacations and then be done .


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 21, 2015)

I kind of wish my US timeshares were like my Mexico timeshares that run out in a set amount of time.
4x4ord, if not rescinding, will be done with the deal in five years or less.
"Until death do us part" is too long for US timeshares.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 21, 2015)

rpennisi said:


> I kind of wish my US timeshares were like my Mexico timeshares that run out in a set amount of time.
> 
> 4x4ord, if not rescinding, will be done with the deal in five years or less.
> 
> "Until death do us part" is too long for US timeshares.




You can do this. It's called "renting".


Sent from my iPad


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 21, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> You can do this. It's called "renting".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Renting?  You mean rent my US timeshares?
I am using them, but years from now, who wants to bother with MF's and screening renters, etc.
I would rather give them away (if possible) than have to do that in my later years.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 22, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> It does not matter what the buyer said or didn't say; did or didn't do.  A lie by the sales person is a lie by the sales person.  And if the buyer is buying the product based on the lie(s) of a sales person, then that is fraud (or at least bordering thereon).
> 
> And while the buyer has the right to say "No, thank you", that does not excuse the unprofessional, dishonest tactics of the sales people.



Sorry but I disagree. the responsibility is shared. Remember the old phrase "Buyer Beware"? It pertains to everything in life, not just timesharing. Also, the OP claimed they were leaving and then got a deal "too good to be true". Well we all (as adults) should know that a "deal too good to be true" is just that.


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 22, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> Remember the old phrase "Buyer Beware"? It pertains to everything in life...



I am very well aware of the old adage "Buyer beware."  And I do agree that it pertains to everything in life.  And I am not alleviating the responsibility of the buyer to scrutinize a purchase, especially a timeshare.  And I am not saying (like many of these Google-type ad law firms claim) that the OP can get a full refund because the sales person/people lied.

I am saying that, regardless of what the buyer said or did not say; did or did not do, that a lie by the sales person is a lie by the sales person.  "Buyer beware" does not excuse the sales person/people from lying or carrying on the unprofessional behaviour that so many sales people are notorious for.  And if the sales person/people did indeed lie, then yeah, the buyer does have a right to call these people liars.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 22, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> I am saying that, regardless of what the buyer said or did not say; did or did not do, that a lie by the sales person is a lie by the sales person.  "Buyer beware" does not excuse the sales person/people from lying or carrying on the unprofessional behaviour that so many sales people are notorious for.  And if the sales person/people did indeed lie, then yeah, the buyer does have a right to call these people liars.



I don't disagree that most salesmen in *any* type of sales work stretch the truth and the truth may have been stretched in this case but there is absolutely noting in the OP to make this statement. In fact, the OP was happy with the purchase until the read on Internet (like everything on the Internet is true) how dishonest these salesmen were and then they decided to try and rescind. Then later on they start calling them liars. Without any proof of a lie even being told they start calling them names with others backing them up. Also, the salesmen not providing info (such as a rescinding address) is not a lie. It's not nice but it's not really their job to help someone rescind a purchase either.


----------



## huenix (Dec 22, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> But, what ever happened with the OP's buy?]
> 
> By the way for those of us who have not upgraded  - I do think that Grupo Vidanta is looking to grow and selling more mid range packages again . and so Mayan Palace units & buildings will be around for a long time .
> 1) to the growing Mexican National middle class
> 2) to exchangers who can be convinced to spend (8K - 20 K ) . Their new sales products



This is actually some good insight... I had a conversation at RM on the idea that they can't actually get rid of the MP properties because of a lot of reasons. Contracts that require them to offer the property. Low price point buyin. Something to offer for middle class... It's a great product differentiation. Visa has a huge infrastructure investment but in a cheap labor market, I am not sure that matters as much as, say, Aruba. 

I would LOVE to know what their target market is for each level. Even more, I would love to know what they intend to do as a product offering in the face of a declining ts market.

I think a big part of that might be the theme park model that they are pursuing in NV and Joya in Q'roo.


----------



## Itsalwaysajoy (Dec 28, 2016)

_Post deleted at the request of the poster._


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2016)

Get out of that contract while you still can. You have just this one chance to rescind so take it and then take some time to do some more research.  You have already found so many discrepancies between what you were told and what is actually in the contract.  Why would you want to do business with these people when you know they lie and misrepresent the facts?

Also, in your post you stated you might want to try out the properties  "before making  a decision for a bigger timeshare investment." Please understand that timeshares are not investments in the same way that real estate might be considered an investment. They do not go up in value--just the opposite, they go down in value just like a new car does when you drive it off the showroom floor.  Also, if you are planning to finance  any timeshare purchase, don't do it. If you can't pay cash for it, it's not wise to buy it.  You'll end up paying way more for a vacation than you need to if you finance it.


----------



## Itsalwaysajoy (Dec 28, 2016)

_Post deleted at the request of the poster._


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2016)

Itsalwaysajoy said:


> Do you think there will be booking issues just 5 months out?


I'll have to defer to others who own there. Generally speaking, timeshares work best when you can plan far in advance, like a year or so.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 28, 2016)

Only what is written in the contract will be honored.  I am glad you called and realize over half of what you were told is not the case.    I am not an owner with them but I would imagine holidays and mid January-the end of March would be difficult to book 150 days or less out.  If you are ok travelling off season, I would think you could rent from an owner for at or less than $200 per night in Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan with no commitment and no initial investment.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 28, 2016)

It seems to me that rather than trying to figure out how to rescind when no one will give you straight answers the logical thing to have done is to have immediately closed the Credit Card that was used to make payment.  The operative word is "immediately".  The more time you allow the scum to dance you around, the more certain it is that you will never be able to undo the transaction.

George


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 28, 2016)

I bet you could put a request in the marketplace.  I saw an ad currently there for just under that price without owner benefits (golf, etc) and not much over with owner benefits.  I have heard that other than holiday times and snowbird season it is hard to rent much above MF's at most Vida properties.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 28, 2016)

Itsalwaysajoy said:


> I didn't open a new credit card, I just put it on an existing card. I'm giving myself until tomorrow afternoon to have them either fix it via addendum or I will call my credit card company to dispute the charge and send a cancellation letter via certified mail or fed ex so it's stamped. I have until Friday for the 5 business day period so that should give me enough time.



Regardless of the outcome, cancel that card and replace it.  They have your credit card info and these are not folks you want to have your credit card info.  Take the short time hassle for long term peace of mind and replace the card.  

Sue


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 29, 2016)

Itsalwaysajoy said:


> After 6.5 hours of exhaustion and bait and switch trying to buy into the MP



The fact that they had to hold you there for over six hours when you were firstly told that the presentation would "only" be 90 minutes should tell you something about the deal.  If it's such a good deal, why would they need to spend six+ hours exhausting you?

Rescind and then take some time to research what your real vacation needs are.


----------



## Snowbird22 (Jan 2, 2017)

We just did a presentation at the PV Mayan/Vidanta for free golf on the Greg Norman course. I had golfed there as a guest with a friend who owns a timeshare and really loved it. A really nice young girl did our tour after a yummy breakfast and when the sales hammer came down we told them we owned a condo in Nuevo Vallarta and the timeshare was not needed. (Plus, they started at $120,000 to join their program for the privilege of paying $1500 a week for a 1 bedroom. People do this???)  She was nice about it but then the closer/boss guy came over and he was irate. He said it costs them $1300 to put people through the presentation and we were wasting their time. I almost felt bad for a second but I got over it   My wife has said "never again"  It is such a negative experience and not worth the gift. Also, the resort is way to big, it is a nightmare to get out of there and they nickel and dime you.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 2, 2017)

Snowbird22 said:


> He said it costs them $1300 to put people through the presentation and we were wasting their time. I almost felt bad for a second but I got over it


That line from timeshare sales people really makes me mad. It's their business model to entice people with gifts/money to come sit through their torture routine. It must be working because they keep doing it. But, to berate people for following their procedures is ridiculous. If they don't like it, change it.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 2, 2017)

Snowbird22 said:


> My wife has said "never again"  It is such a negative experience and not worth the gift.



Same with my significant other after our last encounter about six years ago.  It would be okay (but not great) if the sales people adhered to the time limit.  But they rarely release you with your promised gift after the agreed-upon time (90 minutes usually).


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 2, 2017)

The 90 minutes starts when you sit down in the sales room  - not when your eating Vidanta' s breakfast

As owners - we have turned down 4 "upgrades " & were told Vidanta would not spent ( future ) marketing dollars to get us to a presentation as it made more sense to use those $ on a more likely to buy prospect . I felt that was fair & good business .We will see if they actually stop offering.

$1300 sounds high / unless you are the accountant in charge of overhead allocation by dept .

IMO - the cash outlay is more likely in the $ 300 - 600 range per couple

ie - $ 100- 200 attendance cash ( paid in pesos when leaving  , cab $ 20 +, breakfast $ $ 25 x 2  , 10 % off room charges = $ 50 - 200 value .
.










.


----------



## aandrytango (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi
I mistakenly bought into a Destinos Unlimited on 12-26-17 so I have until 1-2-18 to send my letter.  I just can’t figure out where to send it. To the address on the contract for bookings and promotion cancellations in Arizona or the Vida contact center in Puerto Vallarta?  Anyone know?  Thanks Andrea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 31, 2017)

Curious how the OP made out.  I hope he cancelled and closed his credit card.  Is it possible he only has one and needs it while in Mexico.

We have only attended one Timeshare presentation (not counting DVC - no pressure at all when I bought in 2000.  We did not buy there on the spot).

We exchanged our points one year (about 8/9 years ago) and stayed at the Royal Sands in Cancun (which we loved). - Concierge at check-in begged us, begged us over and over to attend the presentation.  We said no quiet a few times.  He convinced hubby and hubby convinced me to attend.  He heard it from me after that.  I know a bit more what they are all about.  My fault for giving in.

We attended a movie clip/presentation with a small group and then each couple was given their own sales guide.  He took us to breakfast and we also toured the Mayan Resort at the time - down the road from the Royal Sands.  We told our sales guide while at breakfast that we had no interest in buying a timeshare in Mexico for various reasons.   He asked us why we were attending the sales pitch and I told him Concierge begged us - which is obviously his job.  Sales guide then deposited us in an office and boy did we have a sales pitch.  High pressure is an understatement.  Every time we said no, another sales person would come over to try to convince us.  I literally felt trapped and almost in tears.  I wanted to get the hell out.  We finally did - but I know I will never, ever attend one anywhere again..........

Good luck to the OP.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 31, 2017)

AnnaS said:


> Curious how the OP made out.  I hope he cancelled and closed his credit card.  Is it possible he only has one and needs it while in Mexico.


The OP hasn't been back to TUG since 2015.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 31, 2017)

aandrytango said:


> Hi
> I mistakenly bought into a Destinos Unlimited on 12-26-17 so I have until 1-2-18 to send my letter.  I just can’t figure out where to send it. To the address on the contract for bookings and promotion cancellations in Arizona or the Vida contact center in Puerto Vallarta?  Anyone know?  Thanks Andrea


I would send a rescission letter to Every address on the contract unless there is one that specifically is listed as a business address. Consider how much you stand to lose if you guess wrong.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 31, 2017)

Karen G said:


> The OP hasn't been back to TUG since 2015.



Just noticed this when I saw I had replies to the thread...........Thank you.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 31, 2017)

aandrytango said:


> Hi
> I mistakenly bought into a Destinos Unlimited on 12-26-17 so I have until 1-2-18 to send my letter.  I just can’t figure out where to send it. To the address on the contract for bookings and promotion cancellations in Arizona or the Vida contact center in Puerto Vallarta?  Anyone know?  Thanks Andrea


Andrea, if you just have until 1/2/2018, that's the ONLY chance you have to save your bacon! Use USPS Certified with return receipt unless specific instructions differ. DO NOT just email or fax it because there is no proof of delivery.

Best Wishes, and Happy New Year!

Jim


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2018)

aandrytango said:


> Hi
> I mistakenly bought into a Destinos Unlimited on 12-26-17 so I have until 1-2-18 to send my letter.  I just can’t figure out where to send it. To the address on the contract for bookings and promotion cancellations in Arizona or the Vida contact center in Puerto Vallarta?  Anyone know?  Thanks Andrea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you are still in PV go the Vida property and drop off a letter of cancellation at the concierge desk and tell them it is a cancellation letter. You could drop it off to the sales area as well. According to Profeco this is acceptable. If you can't drop it off have it post marked and sent out as soon as you can to the Vida sales. 

Send it, fax it and email it to everyone including your credit card company.

Bill


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 2, 2018)

easyrider said:


> If you are still in PV go the Vida property and drop off a letter of cancellation at the concierge desk and tell them it is a cancellation letter. You could drop it off to the sales area as well. According to Profeco this is acceptable.



While this suggestion might be acceptable, the general advice here on TUG in such a situation is to *not *return to the front desk or sales area as the people there will likely try to convince the buyer to change his/her mind using some of the same disliked tactics that were used in the sales presentation.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 2, 2018)

AnnaS said:


> Curious how the OP made out.  I hope he cancelled and closed his credit card.  Is it possible he only has one and needs it while in Mexico.
> 
> We have only attended one Timeshare presentation (not counting DVC - no pressure at all when I bought in 2000.  We did not buy there on the spot).
> 
> ...





easyrider said:


> If you are still in PV go the Vida property and drop off a letter of cancellation at the concierge desk and tell them it is a cancellation letter. You could drop it off to the sales area as well. According to Profeco this is acceptable. If you can't drop it off have it post marked and sent out as soon as you can to the Vida sales.
> 
> Send it, fax it and email it to everyone including your credit card company.
> 
> Bill





LannyPC said:


> While this suggestion might be acceptable, the general advice here on TUG in such a situation is to *not *return to the front desk or sales area as the people there will likely try to convince the buyer to change his/her mind using some of the same disliked tactics that were used in the sales presentation.



Vidanta has a " Member Services Dept - they are the correct place to go to rescind , if still on property ,and you wish to do this in person . ( NOT SALES DEPT )
Member Services WILL make a "revised offer " often via a reduction in price . HOWEVER - if you say "No Thank you / we wish to rescind " -(sometimes more than once -) the member services person will do this for you AND give you paperwork showing it done .

Some may wish to do in person for immediate peace of mind ,
Others may wish to have no further contact and do by mail .
( with a dated receipt / confirmation etc. for proof of mailing in time )

Your call .


----------



## jnbsevy (Mar 17, 2018)

For the next person who reads this thread: Karen has a great summary here.


Karen G said:


> You have five business days to rescind  your contract under Mexican law. See this website for   Profeco  the Mexican consumer protection agency. Write a simple letter stating that you  are exercising your right to rescind  this contract according to Mexican law.   Identify the contract by number and date and be sure that everyone who signed the contract also signed the letter. Send it by certified mail so that you have a receipt showing the date it was mailed.
> 
> Notify your credit card that you have rescinded the contract. Dispute the charge or close the card whatever you need to do.  There should be an address somewhere in your paperwork to send the letter but it could also be hidden because they don't want you to find it. Contact Profeco for help if necessary.
> 
> Time is of the essence so you want to be sure your rescission  is done with in the five business days.


We bought at the Grand Mayan in Playa del Carmen, and rescinded in writing the next day. We did not think to cancel the credit card. The process took months, even with Profeco involved, and finally cost us about $1,800 in cash, plus the grief.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 17, 2018)

jnbsevy said:


> For the next person who reads this thread: Karen has a great summary here.
> 
> We bought at the Grand Mayan in Playa del Carmen, and rescinded in writing the next day. We did not think to cancel the credit card. The process took months, even with Profeco involved, and finally cost us about $1,800 in cash, plus the grief.



Questions :
1) when / how recently?

2) was the $ 1800 cost due to credit card exchange rates and refunds ? 
( ie ) you list Canada as home , so you likely used a Canadian credit which would (likely) charge 3%
foreign transaction fee for USD deposit to Vida Sales / Vidanta . When refunded there was likely another 3% to return to loonie / CAN $ onto your card (and would be based on “ today’s “ exchange rate / not purchase day rate .)

3 ) Grief - was there anything about the rescind process with Vidanta that was especially troubling ?
The time line you mention ( months) if 1-2 months seems the norm for full return of funds via credit card for Timeshare rescinding in general based on postings on TUG .

Thank you in advance .


----------

